# CM9a2 Wall Charging Issue Persists



## SirOmair (Jan 28, 2012)

I have just flashed alpha 2, and the failed charge using the wall charger is still present.

After flashing, I run Terminal Emulator, and as su, enter "cat sys/power/charger/currentlimit" and get a reading of 0ma on the wall charger.

Reasons I know this is not the fault of a bad cable, charger base, or outlet:
- I have tried every combination using multiple cables, bases, and outlets
- The issue does not exist on alpha 0 after applying the charger fix, the reading in this case is 2000ma
- The reading when connected to a computer is 500ma, which I believe is the expected value.

alpha0 w/charging fix: works fine
alpha0.5: does not work
alpha0.6: does not work
alpha1: did not test
alpha2: does not work

I'm available to test suggestions/fixes to get this issue ironed out.

Also, please please please don't just tell me to go back to alpha0 or charge in WebOS. Yes, that is a workaround, but I'd like a permanent solution that allows me to stay on Android 24/7 and get all the added functionality of the latest alpha.


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

Try a clean install. Mine works as expected on alpha2.


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

Mine works fine with wall charger and touchstone. 
I would try a clean install.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3Dawg (Oct 7, 2011)

Works fine here too. I never knew you could do that! A few months back this would have been insanely useful because finding an application that can tell you the current input accurately is impossible.

Does this work with any android device?


----------



## SirOmair (Jan 28, 2012)

Was coming from a clean install. Still, I just uninstall/reinstalled via ACMEUninstaller/ACMEInstaller2... issue persists. Wiped, reflashed only through CWM, issue persists.


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

SirOmair said:


> Was coming from a clean install. Still, I just uninstall/reinstalled via ACMEUninstaller/ACMEInstaller2... issue persists. Wiped, reflashed only through CWM, issue persists.


Been reading TP threads in multiple forums for months and never read this issue before. Almost always bad cable or loose cap on charger. Hope you are able to find a solution, but don't know if it is not somehow unique to your unit.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

if you boot into webos does it charge OK?


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

Make sure you have mtp activated in settings - storage - advanced


----------



## SirOmair (Jan 28, 2012)

sandman said:


> Make sure you have mtp activated in settings - storage - advanced


It is indeed activated.


----------



## beastonprowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Battery doesn't charge on CM9. I tried A2 and nightly builds with the charging fix also. If the battery flatlines and i connect the charger it stays at 0 and CM9 keeps rebooting every now and then. I need to reboot to webos for it to charge(yeah the cable is working OK if its charging in webOS.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

SirOmair said:


> I have just flashed alpha 2, and the failed charge using the wall charger is still present.
> 
> After flashing, I run Terminal Emulator, and as su, enter "cat sys/power/charger/currentlimit" and get a reading of 0ma on the wall charger.
> 
> ...


I did a clean install, that means using ACMEUninstaller, installing Moboot and CWM via ACMEInstaller, installing the A2 rom and gapps via CWM. First time I went to charge the TP, it would not charge. Luckily I Caught it(8%) before the battery was completely discharged. Since I had seen this posted about before, I immediately booted WebOS and it charged fine. At 50%, I stopped charging and reboot CM9 A2. Plugged in the charger and monitored it. It was charging normally. I check it via the terminal command you used and it showed 2000ma. Since that one incident, I have been keeping an eye on it when I first plug it in to charge and so far no more problem.


----------



## linerjoe (Jan 20, 2012)

I have experienced the same issue in A2. However, only once. I let my battery get down to approximately 15%, and it didn't charge. I checked the barrel and the cable (I have 2 of each). No charging until I rebooted into WebOS. I didn't check the current from the shell, so I don't have that information. Rebooting into WebOS and charged fine (without touching the charger or cable).

I have charged it several times since without issue. My wife's TP (also on A2) hasn't had the issue so far.

So there does appear to be something flaky, but it isn't consistent for me.

joe


----------



## SirOmair (Jan 28, 2012)

nevertells said:


> I did a clean install, that means using ACMEUninstaller, installing Moboot and CWM via ACMEInstaller, installing the A2 rom and gapps via CWM. First time I went to charge the TP, it would not charge. Luckily I Caught it(8%) before the battery was completely discharged. Since I had seen this posted about before, I immediately booted WebOS and it charged fine. At 50%, I stopped charging and reboot CM9 A2. Plugged in the charger and monitored it. It was charging normally. I check it via the terminal command you used and it showed 2000ma. Since that one incident, I have been keeping an eye on it when I first plug it in to charge and so far no more problem.


Could you possibly try restarting straight to Android (without going into WebOS) and see if the currentlimit value is the same? In an earlier alpha, I was able to get the currentlimit to read 2000ma until the first restart.


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

In my experience this happens when you boot up with the charger plugged in. Jscullins is aware of issue and working on it. The workaround is to unplug and plug back in after it boots completely- then it will start charging. It can take up to 30 seconds after unplugging and plugging back in before its reflected, but you can see the switch from discharging to charging with Battery Monitor Pro. You may have to boot to webos first to let it charge the battery enough to allow you to unplug while in android if the battery was completely drained.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I've had this exact issue and it seems to come and go as it pleases. I can't figure out a reason or trigger yet. But FWIW it only happens on my 16GB model

Sent from my CM9 TouchPad


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

SirOmair said:


> Could you possibly try restarting straight to Android (without going into WebOS) and see if the currentlimit value is the same? In an earlier alpha, I was able to get the currentlimit to read 2000ma until the first restart.


Except for the first incident, it has not happened again. My TP charges normally and the current reads 2000ma.


----------



## SirOmair (Jan 28, 2012)

lev said:


> In my experience this happens when you boot up with the charger plugged in. Jcullins is aware of issue and working on it. The workaround is to unplug and plug back in after it boots completely- then it will start charging.


This. Anybody that is having this issue, follow this advice. I have tested it with ~20 reboots, and 2 fresh installs. 2000ma every single time. Glad to know it's being worked on. Thank you, lev.


----------

